# How do I delete all drop-down Yahoo and Google search history on OSX Tiger/Safari?



## Triforce (Jan 2, 2006)

I need to clear my computer up a bit...er, for no real reason, heh. Any advice on how I can take out the drop-down history on Yahoo and Google? For instance, typing a quote (") will drop down everything I've ever searched for in quotes, same with letters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. I don't have that configuration to check out but I would have to say you have an edit button on the browser. Click it, see preferences, look for cache, and a clear button for the cache. There may be a button for clear all histories as well if you want to go that far. No particular reason, ehh?


----------



## Triforce (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. I tinkered around with the tabs, and it looks like clearing out the Cache and choosing the Reset Safari option from the Safari menu did the trick.


----------

